# Chesapeake size ??????



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got a super active Chesapeake female that's 15 months old. the question I have is what should she weigh? Anyone that looks at her says she looks small, but she's 23" at her front shoulder and weighs 67 lbs. she's like a rock but looks small for her age compared to my friends Labs This dog runs circles around other dogs and jumps over a 4' fence from a sitting position she's in shape!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Chessie's can range considerably in size. 67 pounds for a female is not small...pretty much average. The breed standard calls for females to weigh 55 to 70 pounds and males to weigh 65 to 80. The main thing is that regardless of the weight that the dog be in good shape...sounds like yours is. I have 3 adult Chessies that weigh approximately 78, 85, and 95 pounds respectively. All are solid as a rock and can easily clear the top of a barb wire fence. My experience is that Chessies do not fully mature as far as size goes until they are about 2 1/2 years old. Your dog could very well put on another 5 to 10 pounds of muscle.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with stonebrook, everyone has this misconception that a chessie is supposed to be this mamoth dog, but a good one is average sized with a mamoth heart. In my opinion you girl is about perfect sized.


----------

